# Garment Discoloration with Heat Press



## thonz (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello All. I am at my wits end. I have a Hotronix Fusion heat press and I am getting an outline of the platen on my garments after fusing vinyl and/or rhinestone transfers. I called technical support and we calibrated my machine for heat (using my heat gun--yes, it's accurate) and pressure. Still getting outline marks. Tried using a pillow and a press perfect pad, still marks. Even using a very light pressure, I'm still getting marks. The person was very patient and really tried getting to the bottom of it, but no solution. He thinks it may be the garments. I'm using Bella 100% cotton shirts and another one 95% cotton 5% poly. I never had this issue with my older press, but got this one hoping to save time with the threadability of this one. Can anyone help me figure this out? I always use a Teflon cover sheet. I even tried craft paper, same thing happens. The outline also shows on the inside of the garment. What could be happening? 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## thonz (Sep 4, 2013)

I should also note that I am using Sisser glitter vinyl and using a pressure of 4, 320 degrees for 15 seconds. But really, just pressing for 5 seconds shows the outline.


----------



## foxtail (Apr 7, 2011)

We have had this same issue with the Bella / canvas shirts. I have called our supplier and they said they have never heard of this issue. Very frustrating


----------



## thonz (Sep 4, 2013)

I never had this problem with my old heat press using the same shirts. Any ideas?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you tried turning down the heat? Maybe the heat is causing it. I would try turning the heat down and try heating it just a little longer at the lower heat. That is what we have to do on fabrics that don't handle the higher heat. That may be the problem that the material doesn't tolerate the higher heat.


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

I have this happen with red and pink (bella and others) shirts..but it usually goes away when cooled off or washed. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

try lighter pressure. turn down heat to 290.press 15 seconds.


----------



## thonz (Sep 4, 2013)

I am using (and this is what I use almost exclusively) Glitter Flex Ultra. Will this lower temp and pressure allow the vinyl to adhere properly?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I also use glitter flex ultra but I get mine from specialty materials. I don't use the Teflon sheets or pillows. I use to when I first started, now its a waste of my time. because of all that extra stuff you might need to hit it a second longer. Once I peel my backing off I will re press it just for a second to get all the edges down from peeling the glitter backing. I use multiple medias in my designs. There are many times I just kiss each media on. for example, on my press, my stones glue melts at 300 for 10 seconds. technically once the glue melts into the fabric you would want to leave it alone and not burn off the glue but I may have to lay down 3 or 4 more press for all the different medias. I have noticed sometimes heat causes the dyes in the shirts to discolor and the only solution is to press the whole shirt and uniformly discolor the whole thing. Not a big deal if its one or two but if you have a lot its a PIA.I would try turning down heat and pressure down first though.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't say for sure if this is from moisture but it can be . when you press a shirt it drives out all of the moisture and can change the color temporally. jave you tried washing the garment to see if the color returns or levels back out. 
I am pretty sure it comes from the dyes that are used / Some one else also mentioned it try turning down you heat an increasing you dwell time.


----------

